# Pulse or bleed for healing?



## Nix (Nov 7, 2022)

I want to pair either CJC-1295 with or without DAC with ipamorelin, and my goal is to help to heal tendinopathy
I've read that for men pulse release is optimal, but what about when it comes to healing?


----------

